# Erfahrungen mit Teichklar



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2003)

Hallo ihr,

am Wochenende war ich bei meiner Tante zum Kaffeetrinken eingeladen. Ihr Mann hat auch einen Teich und so sind wir in Gespräch gekommen. Da sein Teich völlig überbesetzt ist hat er sehr mit Algen zu kämpfen. (Eigentlich ist es schon gar kein Wasser mehr sondern Schlammbrühe) aber er lässt sich ja nichts sagen.

Er schwärmte die ganze Zeit von einem Teichzusatz Namens Teichklar. Ich habe auch schon bei anderen gelesen, das dieses Mittel sehr gut wäre. Mich würde einfach mal interessieren, wer dieses Zeugs kennt und welche Erfahrungen er damit gemacht hat.

Da in meinem Teich alles Top ist, brauch ich nix zum Reinschütten, auch so löse ich meine Probleme (wenn sie denn mal auftreten) ohne Chemie.

Über Antworten freue ich mich!


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2003)

Hallo Axel,

die nachstehende Bewertung muss nicht unbedingt zutreffen (wer weiss, was die Dame alles falsch gemacht hat, schon die Angabe 10 x 8 x 1.2 bei 16000 ltr. Inhalt gibt mir doch zu denken), entspricht aber ziemlich auch meinem Gefühl:

_"Zunächst zur Info: Wir haben einen 16.000 l Teich, der besetzt war von 3 Koi, 3 Shubuntkin, 1 Grasbarsch und 12 Goldfischen. Die Größenabmessung beträgt ca. 10 x 8 m, die tiefste Stelle beträgt 1,20 m. 
Wir haben einen kleinen Teich vergrößert, da wir - wie bereits geschrieben - 3 Koi besitzen, die enormen Sauerstoffbedarf haben. Nach ca. 3 Wochen wurde das Wasser schilfgrün und eine klare Sicht auf die Tiere war nicht mehr gegeben. Dies wäre ja kein Beinbruch - hauptsache den Fischen geht es gut und sie fühlen sich wohl. Aber wir haben auch eine Teichrose und bekanntlich benötigen Unterwasserpflanzen Licht, damit sie wachsen können. Wegen dieser Pflanzen beschlossen wir nun, etwas gegen das undurchsichtige grüne Wasser zu tun. Wir kauften zunächst ein anderes Produkt und auf der Gebrauchsanleitung mußten wir lesen, daß es für Koi-Teiche nicht geeignet ist. In den darauffolgenden Wochen klapperten wir Baumärkte, Supermärkte, Tierhandlungen und das Internet ab, um ein adäquates Produkt zu finden und stießen dann auf Heissners Teichklar. Auf der Flasche steht zu lesen, daß es für Tiere und Pflanzen ungefährlich wäre. Die Flasche ist ausgelegt für 12.000 l. Wir prüften das Wasser entsprechend der Gebrauchsanleitung - alles wunderbar. Und dann nahm das Unglück seinen Lauf. Wir schütteten dieses Giftzeug in den Teich. Es flockte sofort aus und ich fischte 4 Stunden lang die Algenflocken aus dem Teich. Zurück blieben gelartige Rückstände, die durch die engen Maschen des Köchers schlüpften. Als erstes fiel mir auf, das sich die Blüte der Teichrose innerhalb von ein paar Minuten schloss. Darauf dauerte es dann keine halbe Stunde mehr, als meine 3 handzahmen, wunderschönen und von mir sehr geliebten Koi tod auf der Oberfläche trieben. Mein Mann schöpfte sofort mit einem Eimer Teichwasser heraus, wir ließen Frischwasser nachlaufen, um nicht noch auch die restlichen Fische zu verlieren. 
Fazit dieser Giftbrühe. Heute - 4 Tage nach diesem Vorfall - hat sich das Wasser noch nicht erholt. Es ist seifig, der PH-Wert ist total abgesunken, der Gesamthärtegrad ist zu hoch - das Wasser kann dieses Zeug überhaupt nicht abbauen. Die Verfärbung des Wassers durch Schwebalgen hat zugenommen. 
Ich habe dieses Desaster der Fa. Heissner mitgeteilt und in das Forum einen entsprechenden Beitrag gepostet. Dieser wurde ohne Kommentar, ohne eine Mail aus dem Forum gelöscht. Bis heute hat sich die Fa. Heissner nicht bei uns gemeldet. 
Dies alleine spricht für sich. 
Ich kann jedem nur raten: verwendet auf keinen Fall Teichklar von Heissner. "_
Eine wirklich positive Rückmeldung habe ich noch nicht gelesen.

Wenn man einmal herausbekommt, was in diesen Mittelchen enthalten ist (bei Teichklar weiss ich es nicht), so stösst man immer wieder auf Kupferverbindungen, die in höherer Konzentration schlicht und ergreifend giftig sind. Selbst wenn es nicht zu einem Desaster wie beschrieben kommt, steht doch fest, dass Algen *und *höhere Pflanzen angegriffen werden. Da sich die Algen sehr viel schneller "berappeln" als die Pflanzen wird deren Wachstum nach dem Einsatz der Mittel eher noch gefördert - es gibt keine echte Nahrungskonkurrenz mehr. Ausserdem muss klar sein: Die in den Algen enthaltenen Nährstoffe werden wieder frei, wenn diese abgebaut werden. Bisher hat mir noch kein Hersteller dieser Algenmittelchen erklären können (oder wollen), wie er denn die Nährstoffe im Teich für die Folgegenerationen unzugänglich machen will: Da die Nährstoffe nicht aus dem Teich springen, müssten sie in wasserunlöslicher Form und für Pflanzen unverwertbar im Teich gebunden werden können. Das zu bewirken behauptet aber keiner der Hersteller. Sie faseln alle nur davon, dass die Algen in "biologisch verträglicher " "bekämpft" oder "abgebaut" werden - und genau da liegt letztendlich das Problem.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2003)

*Hat doch schnell gewirkt, oder ?*

Hallo Stefan,

aber die Algen waren weg,oder ?

Tipp von mir: Schwebealgen mit Teichex beseitigen,Fadenalgen
                    durch Gerstenstroh.
                    Und einen Vernünftig großen Filter bauen.

Beides kann man mehrfach selbst essen Essen,schmeckt aber nicht besonders gut.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2003)

*Teichklar*

Hallo Stefan,

erst einmal Danke für deine Ausführliche Antwort. Mein Onkel hat aber nicht das Teichklar von Heissner sonder von Compo Sana.
Es handelt sich dabei um ein weises Pulver, das nach der Bestimmung des PH-Wertes in den Teich gegeben wird. Meiner Meinung nach, handelt es sich um Kalk, aber richtig sicher bin ich mir net.

Bewirkt denn Kalk, diese Wunder, wie klares Wasser, gesunde Fische und biologisches Gleichgewicht. Wenn ja, wäre mir das neu.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2003)

*Teichklar*

Hallo @ll,

ich kann nur sagen, egal ob biologisch draufsteht oder ned ... Finger weg von dieser Chemie ! Es schädigt Pflanzen und man muss anschliessend immer mehr reinkippen, um eine Wirkung zu erreichen.

Das Ende vom Lied sind kümmernde Pflanzen .... oder hat jemand andere Erfahrungen gemacht ??? Ich kenne kaum jemanden, der mit diesen Mitteln zufrieden ist ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2003)

@ Lothar
Na klar gehen die Algen erst einmal weg - kein Mensch bestreitet das. Wenn das aber nur zu dem Erfolg führt, dass auch alle anderen Pflanzen (evt. sogar auch Fische) geschädigt werden und die Algen umso munterer wiederkommen - dann ist das Argument "Algen sind weg" so vordergründig, dass ich keine ernstliche Diskussion darüber führen mag. Gerstenstroh, Teichex, Torf - alles Woodoo-Mittelchen, bei denen man mir zunächst einmal die behauptete Wirkweise darlegen mag (wie schaffen die die Nährstoffe aus dem Teich oder binden sie so, das künftige Algengenerationen nicht mehr herankommen ?). Wenn das auch nur einigermassen schlüssig ist, kann man weiterdiskutieren. Anders bei Mitteln, die den pH-Wert so regulieren, dass ein Umfeld geschaffen wird, in dem Algen nur schlecht existieren können. Aber auch das bitte nachvollziehbar - das Argument "die Algen sind weg" besagt für sich genommen überhaupt nichts. Und: Ist im Fall des Falles eine Einstellung des pH-Wertes (z.B. mit Zitronensäure - siehe anderen Thread - nicht mindestens genauso wirkungsvoll oder -los ??) Hätte Dir da mehr zugetraut - oder war Deine Bemerkung sarkastisch gemeint ?

@ Axel
Dann wäre ich für den Hinweis bereits in dem Ursprungsposting dankbar gewesen. Hätte einiges an Zeit gespart.

@ Tommi
Gut gebrüllt, Löwe !    Wir sind wohl die beiden letzten, die ihr Heil nicht in Zaubertränken suchen...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

*Chemie*

Hallo

@ Stefan: Entschuldige bitte, wenn ich dir jetzt unnötige Arbeit gemacht habe. Der Beitrag von dir war aber interessant und mal ne Abwechslung   
Ich hoffe du bist mir deshalb net böse?? Klar hätte ich des in den ersten Beitrag reinschreiben können.   

@ an alle:  :!: Wie ich Eingangs geschrieben habe, bin ich auch gegen Chemie!!! Da ich vor drei Jahren genau das Fänomen erlebt habe, das Tommi beschrieben hatte. Seit 2 Jahren benutze ich weder Algenvernichtere noch sonst irgendwas, um mein Teich ist viel gesünder und sauber als Vornweg :!:  Ich wollte nur rein aus Interesse etwas über das Zeugs wissen, damit ich meinem Onkel weiter ie Hölle heis machen kann, damit er endlich aufhört damit.
Also dann...


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

Hallo Axel,

bin niemals böse - weiss aber jetzt nichts mehr zu sagen...

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

*OK*

Hi Stefan,

du bin ich ja froh, das du net sauer bist, es klang nämlich so!

Aber eine Frage habe ich noch!   Wir schreiben nun oft genug ins Forum und was weis ich wohin, das Chemie und diese Mittelchen im Teich fehl am Platze sind. Und doch kaufen die Leute dieses Gelumpe wie die wahnsinigen. Was meinst du/ihr, woran das wohl liegt?


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

Moin *malzwischenmogelt*,


> Und doch kaufen die Leute dieses Gelumpe wie die wahnsinigen. Was meinst du/ihr, woran das wohl liegt?



_"Hilflosigkeit mit der kleinen Hoffnung, dass es doch damit klappt...?"_...

Nicht jeder (auch ich nicht...) versteht alles oder kann es(alles?) umsetzen, was er da so liest (...und ich lese viel und gerne, in der Hoffnung, doch etwas zu verstehen).

Und... es gibt viele, die darauf pochen, dass das klappt  .

*immenochhilfloserTeichanfängerist* WF :respekt:  allen Profis


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

*No*

Hallo Wasserfloh,

als Experten würde ich uns alle hier nicht bezeichnen, eher sehr interessierte Teichianer, die versuchen, soviel Wissen wie möglich weiterzugeben.

Ich frage mich immer, egal wie ich was mache .... wie geht es am besten, stelle mir die positiven und die negativen Dinge gegenüber. Wer die meisten Punkte erzielt, das ist dann die Antwort ... nicht nur für Teichprobleme.

Speziell jetzt für "Teichklar" und Konsorten gibts nur eine Aussage : Natur mit Chemie ? Nein danke !

Wir sind hier für euch da, Tips zu geben, wie es auch ohne Chemie geht und was ihr als Massnahmen tun könnt..... selbstverständlich auch das zu sagen, was passieren kann ,wenn ihr z.B. diese Chemie benutzt ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

Erstens schreiben selbst Leute wie Lothar, dass die Algen ja weggehen.

Zweitens gehen die Algen (und möglicherweise auch alles andere, aber wen interessiert's ?) erst einmal tatsächlich weg, was für den Erfolg solcher Mittel zu sprechen scheint. Und schon ist in den Foren und unter Freunden überall verkündet: "Hab' da was tolles ausprobiert..."

Drittens leben Hersteller, Händler, Gärtnereien und Galabas von den Problemen, die sie zuerst einmal (bewusst) selbst schaffen: Zuerst verkauft man ihnen Torf, prima gedüngte Pflanzen und Teicherde, dann die Mittel, um die Algenpest zu bekämpfen...

Viertens gibt es die Verzweiflung und Faulheit der Teichfreunde, die sich prima ausschlachten lässt: Da werden Löcher in den Boden gebuddelt, Folie und Wasser rein - und alles, was für grünes und trübes Wasser sorgt. Lesen ? Schlau machen ?? Wieso ??? Und dann klammert man sich an alles, was da angepriesen wird, um ohne grosse Mühe (Lesen und Ursachenerforschung ist Mühe !) das Problem loszuwerden. Alles, was irgendwo einmal aufgeschnappt wird von jemandem, der von schnellen Erfolgen faselt, wird begierig aufgesogen - was der konnte, kann ich schon längst !

Fünftens: Wassertests und Chemikalien (Verzeihung: Natürlich wirkende, regulierende Produkte  8) ) machen uns gottähnlich, jedenfalls für die paar Quadratmeter, die auf uns angewiesen sind. Und wer will nicht einmal Gott spielen ? Es wird Beherschbarkeit vorgegaukelt, die Lust an der Manipulation darf man nicht unterschätzen. Jetzt müssen die Hersteller nur noch vorgaukeln, dass das ja alles ganz einfach ist (schliesslich war Gott bei einem grösseren Projekt ja auch schon nach 6 Tagen fertig) und sehr schnell und mühelos geht...

Sechstens: Es ist einfacher, von Biotopen zu faseln als sie zu behüten.

Siebtens: Und dann gibt es da noch die Leute, die kritiklos alles glauben, was in der Werbung steht. Die wirklich davon überzeugt sind, dass sie ihrem Teich etwas Gutes tun, wenn sie Geld ausgeben. Natürlich würden sie auch in Pflanzen investieren (weil sie einmal davon gehört haben, dass auch die gut sein sollen). Aber ihre 20 Koi in den 1000 Litern Wasser fressen die ja immer sofort weg und bitte - die Viecher verstecken sich in der Unterwasserbepflanzung. Ausgeschlossen ! Wir wollen unsere "Fischis" schliesslich sehen (und wichtiger noch: Vorzeigen), handzahm sollen sie sein ! Also: Pflanzen raus, Mittelchen rein. Ist auch gut, kostet sogar mehr...

Sollte aus diesem Text eine gewisse Resignation zu lesen sein, ist das gewollt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

hallo stefan,

diskussionslos - ich kann dich verstehen - doch sollte man zugutehalten daß einfach nicht alle menschen diese möglichkeit der ingformationssuche z.b. internet - link zu passenden foren haben.
auch haben sie im direkten umfeld keine teichianer mit ahnung.
und wenn man fachbücher studiert wird man sehr oft fehlgeleitet oder mit zig varianten überfrachtet - zumindest ging es mir so - ich habe zuhause zig bücher die ich im vorfeld zu meinem teich gewältzt habe .......
und wenn ich mein jetziges wissen - begründet auf erfahrungen seit einem teichjahr und der info aus den foren und diskussionen mit euch vergleiche, zu dem stand den ich mir in mühsehliger arbeit über alle bücher erworben habe - dann muß ich feststellen daß man von den meisten büchern in den dingen die wirklich wichtig sind hilflos im regen stehen gelassen wird - denn sie sind zu allgemein und zu oberflächlich.

doch dies soll keine entschuldigung sein für all diejenigen - die hier in den internettforen die trivialsten fragen - ungenügend formuliert und ohne angabe der zumindest relevanten werte (was habe ich - was will ich genau) posten und sich nicht einmal die mühe machen einen tread vorher zu lesen - in welchem z.b. das baugleiche problem ausreichend behandelt wurde. - und in der steigerung - diesen artikel in 5 foren gleichzeitig posten - da verliere auch ich das verständniss und die lust !!

also stefan - kopf hoch und drauf mit gebrüll

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

*Sarkassmuß ?*

Hallo Stefan,

welche Bemerkung hast Du gemeint ?

Teichex habe ich vor ca. 4 Wochen gegessen,ein Esslöffel.
Schmeckte Wiederlich,hat aber keinerlei Gesundheitlichen Probleme
gegeben,nicht mal Durchfall.

Wird auch in der Viehmast benutzt,aber in etwas anderem Mischungsverhältnis.

Wird auch von Menschenärzten empfohlen.Mineralienmangel ist weit verbreitet.

Was dem Vieh und mir nicht schadet,kann in einem Teich nicht 
Grundverkehrt sein.

Teichex reguliert den PH-Wert auf 7,0 ein.

Du kannst auch bestimmte Steine in den Teich legen,hat die selbe
Wirkung,aber dann hast Du keinen Platz mehr für Fische.

Teichex besteht NUR aus einer Mischung bestimmter Gemahlener Steinen.

Was ich nicht selbst an mir und meinen Koi getestet habe,das empfehle
ich nicht weiter,und Verkaufe schon zweimal nicht.

Teichex ist auch gut für Deine Gesundheit,Stefan. 

Wenn Du mir nicht glaubst,ich lade dich gerne zu einem Teichex-Essen
ein.

meine Adresse ist :

Lothar Weikum
Dorfäcker 14
97877 Wertheim-Mondfeld


Wann hast Du Zeit ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

Hallo Lothar,

mal eine neugierige Frage, aber... warum ißt man Teichex? 
Ich hätte, auch wenn's als "harmlos" eingestuft wird, Bedenken um meine Gesundheit... (drum möchte ich, wegen der Kinder/Hund auch keine Mittelchen einfließen lassen). Gut, ich habe noch nie eine Flasche/Tüte ¿ (Ironie) Teichex gesehen, weiß also nicht, was da draufsteht.


cu WF


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

*Ja so ist das*

Hallo ihr,

ich glaube Lothar hat das Teichex gegessen um zu zeigen, das da nichts ist was wirkt. Oder liege ich da falsch?

Ich glaube auch, das sich keiner die Mühe macht, und nach den Ursachen schaut. In jedem "Fachhandel" liegen Hefte der Firmen aus. In denen man dann zu lesen bekommt: "....Algenblüte tritt im Frühjahr auf... hier hilft das Mittel Algenweg...." und so weiter.
Natürlich habe ich als "Anfänger" auch gedacht, schön kaufe ich das Mittel dann gehts dem Teich wieder besser. Ganz im Gegenteil es wurde immer schlimmer.
Seit ein paar Jahren habe ich nun keine Chemie mehr eingesetzt, und siehe da, der Teich lebt! Keine Probleme oder irgendwas was stört.

@Stefan: ich muss dir recht geben! Alles nur Geschäftemacherrei!!!  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

*Gefählich ?*

Hallo Wasserfloh,

Teichex ist genauso GEFÄHRLICH wie Sand in dem Sandkasten
Deiner Kinder.

Wie Testet man die Unschädlichkeit ?

Man macht Tier und Menschenversuche.


Wer stuft es als Unschädlich ein.

der Hersteller nach Tier und Menschenversuchen.


deshalb habe ich es gegessen.


die "Versuchstiere" erfreuen sich bester Gesundheit.  
nur es Schmeckt wiederlich.

Teichex habe ich in 2 Jahren entwickelt,und verkaufe bisher es nur an 
Bekannte aus 2 Foren.

Die diverse Mittel der Hersteller haben mich in keinster weiße überzeugt.
Deshalb ist Teichex entstanden.

Die Mittel die bisher auf dem Markt sind, haben nur eine Kurze Wirkungsdauer oder sind giftig.Das ging mir gegen den Strich.
Und wenn man selbst einen Koi-Teich hat, dann möchte man 
seine Koi nicht schädigen.
Durch die lange Wirsamkeit von Teichex wird es auch kein Geschäftlicher Erfolg.Aber man könnte einigen Herstellern ans Bein pinkeln,sie zur 
herstellung von besseren Mitteln bewegen.Hoffe ich.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2003)

*Ups*

Ups!

Hallo lothar,

das das Teichex von dir ist habe ich noch gar net gewusst! Aber warum Teichex? Ich finde das klingt als würde das Mittel den Teich beseitigen!  
Interessant, interessant.


----------

